
Distrusted Symantec SSL Replacement - ehntoo
https://www.trustico.com/news/2018/symantec-revocation/certificate-replacement.php
======
ehntoo
The submission title is taken from the post, but isn't a good description of
what this is addressing. This is Trustico's response to DigiCert's revocation
of certificates and emails to certificate recipients.

Discussion of the DigiCert announcement here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16485801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16485801)

